# RUSS Launch Party and Inaugural Fundraiser



## JoinRUSS (Mar 9, 2014)

Recreational Underwater Sports Society, Inc. will be having their Launch Party and Inaugural Fundraiser on March 22, 2014 at Seville Quarter which was graciously donated for our event. Entertainment will be by Three Bean Soup! 

Cash bar and food, silent auction and raffles - to include dive trips, classes, gear, jewelry, original art and prints, pottery, and much more!

Planning on doing some charter diving this year, become certified or take advanced or specialty classes? We will also be selling gift certificates to Dive Charter Boats and Dive classes and your purchase is tax deductible! 

Come join us to learn what we are about! 

Proceeds will go to provide divers with stipends for lionfish hunting in a program that will be announced in April. 

Youth are welcome, and we will have a table set up to talk about our Youth Organization called the RUSS RAYS for students 6th-12th grade. 

We have divers coming in from out of town for the event, even though we are focused on the Pensacola area, as they love to dive our waters and know that we must address lionfish issues if they want to be able to come back year after year to enjoy the vast sealife our waters have to offer! 

We look forward to you joining us and learning more of what we are all about.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Good on ya. Every effort helps when it comes to Lionfish.


----------



## JoinRUSS (Mar 9, 2014)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Good on ya. Every effort helps when it comes to Lionfish.


Thank you! We hope you will try to attend our Inaugural Event!


----------



## ShortRound (Mar 4, 2014)

Is this open to the general public or will we need to provide some sort of invite?


----------



## JoinRUSS (Mar 9, 2014)

ShortRound said:


> Is this open to the general public or will we need to provide some sort of invite?


This is open to the general public! Anyone and everyone is welcome to attend. Youths can attend, also, but will not be allowed to stay after 8pm, which is when the function officially ends.

We hope everyone will come out to talk with us, learn what we are more about and also how the lionfish affect our waters, our SAVE-A-REEF program, as well as the youth organization we are forming to encourage 6th-12th graders to participate and understand how our underwater world is truly instrumental to our area and how they can be involved. 

Our organization is not about divers, but about the community and how we all need to work together! The Lionfish issue is not a diver problem, but a community issue.

Our website is www.joinruss.org and you can sign up for our newsletter on the website, and we also have a Facebook Page! 

Looking forward to meeting those that love the backyard resource that we have, that many take for granted will always be there to provide us with the recreational activities such as fishing and diving.


----------

